# A SEAL WALKS...



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

a seal walks into a club :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

you will have the animal rights lot round :lol: :lol:


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

jockTT said:


> a seal walks into a club :lol:


Must be a really 'lax dress code and do they really walk..... more of a waddle i'd say.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

.................and asked for his favourite drink.....................

Canadian Club on the rocks :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

:roll:


----------

